# رساله إلى ماما ؛



## tota bent elmaseh (25 أبريل 2010)

:11_1_211v:

:Love_Letter_Send:أمى الحنون أهديكى قبلاتى وسلامى :36_3_15: 

       أستحملتينى تسعه شهور  فى بطنك 

       ولما جيت للدنيا  :090104~384:  هههههههه عملتيلى سبوع :mus35:وبخور وقيدتيلى شموع


       ربتينى :t32: وكبرتينى وعلمتينى أحب يسوع :smi102:

       كافحتى علشانى كتير وسهرتى طول السنين :94:


       واصلى كفاحك بقى وجوزينى :36_3_18:


                وقبل ما أنسى ياست الكل أهديكى ورد وفل :16_14_21::16_4_16::36_3_11:

                                       أبنتك القنوعه جدا جدا جدا :36_1_24: :Love_Letter_Open:

:ab4:


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2010)

اجمل رساله قرئتها توتا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> اجمل رساله قرئتها توتا
> ربنا يباركك


 
عن جد ميرسى ليكى يانيتا ياسكرتى


----------



## candy shop (27 أبريل 2010)

رساله جميله جداااااا يا توته 

شكرااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jojo_angelic (27 أبريل 2010)

الرب يحفظلك ماما


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> رساله جميله جداااااا يا توته ​
> 
> شكرااااااااااا يا قمر​
> ربنا يباركك​


 

ميرسى يامامتى الجميله


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


 

ميرسى كليمو


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليك
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسى كوكو


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 مايو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> الرب يحفظلك ماما


 
ميرسى ليكى كتير جوجو حبيبتى ربنا يفرح قلبك انتى كمان


----------



## losivertheprince (17 مايو 2010)

*سلام المسيح

ألذ رسالة تستقبلها ماما 
هههههههههههه 
ربنا يعوضك وتبعتى رسايل أكتر لما ورنا يخليهالك*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (17 مايو 2010)

بجد  رساله  جميله جدااااااااااااااااا

مرسي ليكى يسوع يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا للرساله الجميله جدا جدا جدااا​


----------



## petit chat (18 مايو 2010)

رسالة جميلة وليها هدف 

على العموم ربنا يقدرها وتجوزيك 

هههههههههههههههههههه
:36_3_15::t11::01FDAB~189:​


----------

